
Ask HN: Independent Consultants, how do you find work? - cgb223
I’ve been in my field for a while and feel comfortable enough that I want to try and branch out and consult as a side gig.<p>How do you go about finding clients for work?<p>Beyond reaching out to colleagues who might need some help, are there any specific tools, sites, or strategies you used to start off?
======
asaddhamani
There's the usual sites like upwork which have a lot of noise, and dirt cheap
rates. Sites like Toptal are better in that regard as they are more exclusive
because they have to make you jump through many hoops to get in.

Also just meeting new people and mentioning your work might end up landing you
some projects. Focus on people who have their own businesses. They might not
have a project themselves, but it's possible they might end up sending a
referral in the future.

